# The AMA Specialty Show



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

I started a thread awhile back, but thought I would post a new one. I personally know of several people who have changed their minds re: attending/not attending the AMA Specialty since my first thread was started. I'm guessing others have plans that have changed as well, so I'd like to get an idea of who among us is still planning to attend the event. 

*Mainly tho*, I want to get opinions from all the SM attendees on a SM Meetup during the weekend of the event. As of right now, I don't know of any definite plans for SM members to meet up, and I'd like to change that. Would people prefer to meet right in someone's room, and just order pizza and keep it very casual? Are there any folks that would prefer we reserve a special room in the hotel (if available) for SM members to get together? I'm also looking for opinions on the best time during the weekend to have this meetup. 

The most comprehensive itenerary for the event that I have found was on the Unforgettable Maltese website. I hope it's ok that I post the link here ...

Event Schedule

If anyone has a better or more accurate schedule, please post it for us.

I've never even been to a dog show, so I'm sure there are better ways to go about planning a meetup at a show than my way. I'm open to all opinions, so please don't worry about hurting my feelings if you have an idea.

Thanks everybody!
xoxo,
Heidi :Flowers 2:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Thanks for posting this!!

If a banquet room is available, that would be great but so would a more casual meetup in a room. That way, the fluffs can romp and play (hopefully the rooms are decent size) If somebody reserved a mini-suite, that would be even better!!

Wed or Thurs would be a good time to have this. Friday and saturday night, some of us will be having to bathe dogs and get them ready for showing. 

I'm sooo happy that people are coming who have never attended a Nationals before. beware - they are addicting!!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I won't be coming in until sometime on Friday but am looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Heidi, I started this thread a few days ago - it will give you an idea of who is planning on attending so far....
2010 Nationals...


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks, Marsha. Are you going to be there? I couldn't tell from your post ...


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hey! There better not be any fun going on before I get there on Friday!!!!!! :w00t: 

I don't want to miss anything......  .....this is our first time attending and I am looking forward to meeting everyone so much.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Even though it is in my town, I won't be attending. I will be out of town that week, unfortunately.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Hi Heidi,

We won't be arriving until Friday afternoon. We are leaving Thursday after my daughter gets out of school at 3:00. I'll be pusing for us to get as far as possible on Thursday so we won't be so late on Friday. Unfortunately, we will have to leave on Sunday in the afternoon because we have to get home for school and work on Tuesday. We decided to drive from Iowa so DH and DD could come, too. We will be staying at the Hilton but will only have a room with a King bed so I'm not sure how much space we will have. A banquet room or suite sounds like a good idea.

I've never been to a show, either, so I don't have any meetup suggestions. I definately want to meet everyone and their furbabies, though! Bogie is looking forward to meeting the other Bogie and I look forward to meeting Stacy to say thanks for responding to all my questions about the show.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I haven't booked my airfare yet, but I will be arriving on Friday and leaving Monday early. I was going to say Friday night is a good idea...but if SMers are going to be prepping their malts then I am not sure that would work for them. I am down for whatever you all come up with...Emma and I will just be tagging along with everyone all weekend anyway.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Whew! I'm glad I'm not the only one that won't be arriving until Friday. I'm hoping to get in there early Fri afternoon. I'm probably going to have to leave Sunday evening.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

I am arriving Thursday afternoon and leaving Monday. We have a 5.5 hr drive without potty breaks/food. I will probably leave home in early AM. I am up for whatever everyone else wants to do. But I too will have a dog to bathe etc.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Jan 19 2010, 07:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=875177


> I haven't booked my airfare yet, but I will be arriving on Friday and leaving Monday early. I was going to say Friday night is a good idea...but if SMers are going to be prepping their malts then I am not sure that would work for them. I am down for whatever you all come up with...Emma and I will just be tagging along with everyone all weekend anyway. [/B]


Last year we had an inmpromptu grooming session in Tami and Jackie's room where we bathed and blow dried our dogs who were showing the next day, that was a lot of fun! Maybe we can do that? Or we can have the meetup on saturday night, that might be easier. 

We can also try meeting up for dinner, that is what the Maltese Magic group did last year, they had a huge dinner group! Saturday might be a better time for it because everyone will already have arrived.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Is the show on Saturday??? Why did I think it was Sunday? hummmm.....oh well, guess it doesn't matter. :biggrin:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Pat it is both. Saturday is for Sweepstakes. The real show with the points is on Sunday.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I put in for an upgrade at the hotel if available, so if I get the mini suite, party on in my room.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm planning on Sat and Sun. I'd def. like to meet up for an in-hotel dinner! I don't leave Perri alone in hotel rooms so I'm up for it since I'll already be missing out on hanging out with people at the planned specialty meals. On that note, we should get others who wont be attending the Sun. night dinner together for room service or something. I know this was mentioned briefly in another thread.
Perhaps we could send out a list to those going with everyone's cell numbers so we can contact each other at the hotel for these get-togethers.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Jan 19 2010, 05:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=875362


> Pat it is both. Saturday is for Sweepstakes. The real show with the points is on Sunday.[/B]



B) ...trying not to sound dumb....


Carina, what's....Sweepstakes? Is it like a match?


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

I will make a good contact/phone list


If everyone sends me their 

Real Name - SM User name- cell number- home number - arrival date - departure date - roommate-driving or flying ( and any other data we may need). I can even add a column for our room numbers once we arrive, so we know what rooms each other are in too.

I can make an excel spreadsheet for everyone to have before we even get there and mail it out to everyone. That way we can all stay in touch no matter where we are.

So send me your Information as soon as you can ----- email : [email protected] and I will e-mail the completed list back to everyone, so you can print it out before we leave.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Here Pat....Here is a great list my handler sent me to learn the "Lingo"

http://www.showdogsupersite.com/actualshow/dogsho3.html


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (EmmasMommy @ Jan 20 2010, 09:08 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=875599


> Here Pat....Here is a great list my handler sent me to learn the "Lingo"
> 
> http://www.showdogsupersite.com/actualshow/dogsho3.html[/B]


Oh that was a good informative site!! I finally learned what 'brace' is, LOL. 

You also get part of the entry money from each class in sweepstakes, they forgot that part! 1st place gets the most, 2nd gets less, etc. There isn't any points but it's fun and pretty much everybody with puppies enters. Lois won her sweepstakes 6-9 mos class last year, so that was exciting! A boy from Shinemore won Best in Sweeps last year.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Great idea. I just e-mailed my info to you.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (EmmasMommy @ Jan 20 2010, 11:08 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=875599


> Here Pat....Here is a great list my handler sent me to learn the "Lingo"
> 
> http://www.showdogsupersite.com/actualshow/dogsho3.html[/B]



Hey, this is great! I glanced over it, but look forward to reading it better when I'm at home!!!!


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Is this the show that will be Feb 6 and 7th at the Atlanta Exposition Center South? If so, I will be there!! 


ETA~Never mind I see it's not until May. I'll still plan on being there!


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Cat, I emailed you my info as well.


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

hi cat - will email you my info soon! i'm in


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

If we get to meet up all together at one time, maybe we could wear a stick on name tag with our real first name and our user name. Kind of like when you go to a high school reunion.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

QUOTE (Remy @ Jan 26 2010, 10:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877873


> hi cat - will email you my info soon! i'm in [/B]


OOHHH are you going?! :chili:


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Jan 27 2010, 09:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877963


> QUOTE (Remy @ Jan 26 2010, 10:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877873





> hi cat - will email you my info soon! i'm in [/B]


OOHHH are you going?! :chili:
[/B][/QUOTE]

tammy yes i'm going!! i can't wait to see you! check your PM


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Just to give everyone an update

I have 20 people ( SM members) who have told me that they are coming ( many with a friend, DH etc) so far.

As we get closer and everyone has their arrangements made....I can get someone to make name tags especially for Spolied Maltese members from the list. Who out there is artistic and has some time to take on this task? Come on...... we need a volunteer Spoiled Maltese Name Tag Design/Maker

I will make another thread if need be


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

QUOTE (EmmasMommy @ Jan 27 2010, 10:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877979


> Just to give everyone an update
> 
> I have 20 people ( SM members) who have told me that they are coming ( many with a friend, DH etc) so far.
> 
> ...



Just to let you know.......everyone who registers for the Specialty will get a name tag. In past years we had no trouble finding SM members. Just as long as we know who is attending and when they're arriving, everyone will meet. There really isn't a huge crowd so eventually everyone runs into each other again and again.  

I'll be one of the gals sitting at the Hospitality Table or refilling food in the Hospitality Room.

Cathy


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

How about something that could be added to the AMA nametag? A maltese sticker? A star drawn in the bottom right corner? Just about anything that we would recognize.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

we're probably coming Thursday sometime. And leaving Monday.

Fun, Fun...


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Cathy @ Jan 27 2010, 06:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878150


> QUOTE (EmmasMommy @ Jan 27 2010, 10:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=877979





> Just to give everyone an update
> 
> I have 20 people ( SM members) who have told me that they are coming ( many with a friend, DH etc) so far.
> 
> ...



Just to let you know.......everyone who registers for the Specialty will get a name tag. In past years we had no trouble finding SM members. Just as long as we know who is attending and when they're arriving, everyone will meet. There really isn't a huge crowd so eventually everyone runs into each other again and again.  

I'll be one of the gals sitting at the Hospitality Table or refilling food in the Hospitality Room.

Cathy
[/B][/QUOTE]

Didn't Maltese Magic have separate name tags one year? 

I think Lynn's idea of a sticker or something is a good one!


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Great idea! Maybe we could have a sticker or button that says "I'm Spoiled" or something like that. We may even get more people on the list by having to explain the button to non-forum members. This happened when I went to a quilt convention and we wore buttons that said "MQP". Definately a conversation starter.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

So, I am really thinking of going! But does anyone need a roommate? I would be attending without a Maltese. 
Send me a PM or something.
Thanks
Jennifer


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Casa Verde Maltese @ Feb 13 2010, 08:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885471


> So, I am really thinking of going! But does anyone need a roommate? I would be attending without a Maltese.
> Send me a PM or something.
> Thanks
> Jennifer[/B]



YEAH!!!!! I'm glad you might be going!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE (heartmadeforyou @ Jan 27 2010, 11:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=878209


> Great idea! Maybe we could have a sticker or button that says "I'm Spoiled" or something like that. We may even get more people on the list by having to explain the button to non-forum members. This happened when I went to a quilt convention and we wore buttons that said "MQP". Definately a conversation starter.[/B]



I like the idea of a sticker or pin that says I am spoiled. Very cute. :supacool: 


QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Feb 13 2010, 11:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885481


> QUOTE (Casa Verde Maltese @ Feb 13 2010, 08:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885471





> So, I am really thinking of going! But does anyone need a roommate? I would be attending without a Maltese.
> Send me a PM or something.
> Thanks
> Jennifer[/B]



YEAH!!!!! I'm glad you might be going!
[/B][/QUOTE]

I second that. I would love to meet you in person. B)


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

:biggrin: I just got the "ok" from the hubby the other day to go to the Specialty! I am so excited! I am coming with my daughter and then DH will come a day later with the other 3 kids. I told him if he didn't want to stick around the whole time he could take the other kids to Six Flags. 

I will be bringing Noel for my daughter, Malayah to show. This will be Noel's and Malayah's first Junior show. By then I also hope to have MY show baby. We still haven't come up with a proper name....so far we call her "Diamondz no name" lol.

I haven't made hotel reservations yet but hopefully will this weekend and then I will LYK the dates.

I can't wait to meet all of you!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (missiek @ Feb 14 2010, 07:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=885596


> :biggrin: I just got the "ok" from the hubby the other day to go to the Specialty! I am so excited! I am coming with my daughter and then DH will come a day later with the other 3 kids. I told him if he didn't want to stick around the whole time he could take the other kids to Six Flags.
> 
> I will be bringing Noel for my daughter, Malayah to show. This will be Noel's and Malayah's first Junior show. By then I also hope to have MY show baby. We still haven't come up with a proper name....so far we call her "Diamondz no name" lol.
> 
> ...


I am so glad you are coming! If you come wed, thurs or even friday, Marina will have plenty of time to help Malayah and it will help get Noel used to things. 

Looking forward to meeting you guys!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

The AMA nationals links on the AMA website are not working. So I currently cannot register.  I sent an email to the person in charge of nationals emailed me back that they were aware of the problem and she hope the got the information out there.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Just so you all know Miki Miller is designing and making "I'm Spoiled" badges for us to wear with the SM Logo . We will wear these in addition to the name tags we get from the "specialty" So far I believe I have a list of about 28 members that are attending.We will be able to recognize other SM members and it will be a good conversation piece. Her Design is CUTE !- Thanx Miki!

I do not believe the Registration for the Event has opened yet. But the available hotel rooms are very limited now.Any other newcomers please PM me with your contact info.

We are going to try to organize a Pajama/ Pizza Party........for our group in adjacent hotel rooms to accommodate all of us and pooches! It may be wild........so girls pack some "hall friendly" PJs or sweats so we all can be comfy. Use you imaginations girls.......but no thong with babydolls allowed! 

We thought a PJ/Pizza party would be economical and dog friendly.What do you all think?


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (EmmasMommy @ Feb 20 2010, 06:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=888286


> *but no thong with babydolls allowed! *
> 
> We thought a PJ/Pizza party would be economical and dog friendly.What do you all think?[/B]


Oh DARN!! LOL!! Just Kidding!! :biggrin: 

I think it is a great idea, thank you Cat for all your good work and thank you Miki for offering to design the name tags!! Thank you both!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

The pizza party sounds great! When I booked it offered a standby for a junior suite for $5 extra, so I figured why not. I don't know till check in if I get it, but if so dinner there for some extra room could be an option. 
PS Cat - I decided to get there Friday instead of Saturday so please change my arrival date on your master. Thanks!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Feb 20 2010, 07:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=888289


> QUOTE (EmmasMommy @ Feb 20 2010, 06:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=888286





> *but no thong with babydolls allowed! *
> 
> We thought a PJ/Pizza party would be economical and dog friendly.What do you all think?[/B]


Oh DARN!! LOL!! Just Kidding!! :biggrin: 

I think it is a great idea, thank you Cat for all your good work and thank you Miki for offering to design the name tags!! Thank you both!
[/B][/QUOTE]
Alice....leave the La Perla at home! LOL!!!!

So I'm totally picturing all the SMers walking around the Hilton in PJs with maltese in their arms LOL!!!! The Hilton staff isn't going to know what to make of all of us LOL!!!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------

